# Help Identifying Plants



## setevene (Feb 13, 2014)

Can you identify the group in the back and in the middle?







[/URL]DSCN7798 by stevenparise13, on Flickr[/img]







[/URL]DSCN7795 by stevenparise13, on Flickr[/img]


----------



## MeCasa (Apr 5, 2014)

Definitely not pecan...just helping narrow it down


----------



## OllieNZ (Apr 18, 2014)

If your talking about the reddish plant it's most likely ludwigia repens.


----------



## MeCasa (Apr 5, 2014)

http://tropica.com/en/plants/


----------



## setevene (Feb 13, 2014)

Thank you, I got these from Petco but they didn't have a name with them. Now just wondering what kind the one in the back left with big leaves is?


----------



## OllieNZ (Apr 18, 2014)

Looks like hygrophila corymbosa


----------



## setevene (Feb 13, 2014)

Thank you for helping out! I have one more plant that I have in my 10 gallon that I have no idea what it is. I've had it for a couple months now. It has about 10-12 short leaves bunching out around the base. Just a couple days ago one stalk shot out upwards from it. I tried to take a couples pictures of it that I will post below. Any answers will be appreciated.


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

The flower stalk indicates a species of _Aponogeton_. Did the plant grow from a bulb? As for which species, that's harder to say.


----------



## setevene (Feb 13, 2014)

It did grow from a bulb. The top opened up as you can see below.


----------

